# Carb loading plan...need all your guys views and help on this big time!!!



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Im not sure what to do about my carb loading but heres my plan anyhow

The week before i start carb deplete will be my lowest carb week of the whole diet so im extremly depleted by the time i start carb load. wont be going over 60g CHO on non traning days and 150g on training days

*Sunday*:- Carb deplete 0g- all energy coming from omega 3-6-9 oil and steak/chiken/eggs e.tc salt added to every meal. 5 litres water

*Monday*:- Carb Deplete 0g - Same as above with carb deplete workout.5 litres water.

*Tuesday*:- Carb Delplete 0g Same as above with carb deplete workout. 5 litres water.50mg aldactone AM/ 50mg Aldactone PM + natural nettle diuretic AM/PM

*Wedensday*:- 1000g Carbohydrate from oats, potaotes, vitagro, rice, pasta. Low sodium. 4 litres water.50mg aldactone AM/ 50mg Aldactone PM + natural nettle diuretic AM/PM

*Thursday* :- 700g Carbohydrate (same foods as above) low sodium.4 litres water.50mg aldactone, 20mg lasix (half tab) AM/50mg Aldactone,20mg lasix (half tab) PM + natural nettle diuretic AM/PM

*Friday*:- 500g Carbohydrates(depending on condition up them if im not full enoguh and decrease if im to full looking), is this correct??), low sodium. 2 litres water. stop water at 4pm.50mg aldactone AM,20mg lasix (half tab)/ 50mg Aldactone,20mg lasix (half tab) PM + natural nettle diuretic AM/PM

*Saturday*:-MORNING OF SHOW, eat carbs if needed (not lookin full enough) Drink sips of water thorugh the day. Not sure what to eat between pre judging and night show, possibly 300g carbohydrtae ??50mg aldactone AM,20mg lasix (half tab)/ 50mg Aldactone,20mg lasix (half tab) PM + natural nettle diuretic AM/PM

*Sunday*:-NEXT SHOW..300g carbs, higher protein and fat, kieep water and soium to a minimum.50mg aldactone AM,20mg lasix (half tab)/ 50mg Aldactone,20mg lasix (half tab) PM + natural nettle diuretic AM/PM

Number of questions:-

1. Should i stop training legs the week before the show? and stop cardio on the sunday??

2.When carbing up how many meals should i have 10-15??can simple carbs be added in as well for the first stages like sweets e.t.c

3.How much protein needs to be consumed when carbing up? (50% number of carb meals in terms of protein meals)

4.What about fats in the carb loading phase from steak,e.t.c was thinking of having a little milk with mashed potato.

5. Once i wake up on show day and im to flat(no veins cuts e.t.c), what are my options?

*drink more water?

6. After my pre judging on the saturday what should i eat in between (low carb/high carb/high fat e.t.c) and drink until the night show (5 hours later) should sodium be low as well between shows?

7. i have a show on the sunday as well, should i just keep the water low, sodium low and carbs high still depending on conditon?

8. sHOULD I RUN THE DIURETICS RIGHT THOUGH INTO THE SUNDAY TO AVOID REBOUND, SHOULD I DROP THE LASIX???

9. anyone done this creatine load 3 days before??

I HOPE YAS CAN HELP CAUSE MY HEADS AWAY!! lol:gun:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll leave this for the more advanced guys but a couple of things i noticed..

1. thats alot of diuretics mate... they can flatten u out so damn bad i would watch it

2. you are dropping the water early considering you are using the diuretics


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

DB said:


> i'll leave this for the more advanced guys but a couple of things i noticed..
> 
> 1. thats alot of diuretics mate... they can flatten u out so damn bad i would watch it
> 
> 2. you are dropping the water early considering you are using the diuretics


i know think i mite drop the lasix, the aldactones slow to get wroking apprently


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i used 50mg aldactone split 25mg am&pm and it was fine mate, all depends how much water u genetically hold tho i guess


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xplosivefibres said:


> Number of questions:-
> 
> 1. Should i stop training legs the week before the show? and stop cardio on the sunday??


Legs stop one week before the show

depending on your bodyfat you can stop your cardio when you start to deplete



xplosivefibres said:


> 2.When carbing up how many meals should i have 10-15??can simple carbs be added in as well for the first stages like sweets e.t.c


The first stage of the carb up should be mainly simple carbs like vitargo, apple filling, rice cakes....then over the carb up period move these over to slower carbs like yam or sweet spuds...



xplosivefibres said:


> 3.How much protein needs to be consumed when carbing up? (50% number of carb meals in terms of protein meals)


for someone like yourself i would just take in 100g per day on carb up days, you will not be training so protein will not be as important.



xplosivefibres said:


> 4.What about fats in the carb loading phase from steak,e.t.c was thinking of having a little milk with mashed potato.


no no no do not add dairy products in your last week....fats are ok from stuff like steak and yolks and natty peanut butter but keep this for your final two days as this lowers the GI on carbs which is not what you need in the first 24-36hrs.



xplosivefibres said:


> 5. Once i wake up on show day and im to flat(no veins cuts e.t.c), what are my options?
> 
> *drink more water?


this really cannot be said now because their could be a multitude of reasons the amount of diuretics would be the biggest reason in my book.



xplosivefibres said:


> 6. After my pre judging on the saturday what should i eat in between (low carb/high carb/high fat e.t.c) and drink until the night show (5 hours later) should sodium be low as well between shows?


do not try to sodium load/deplete as the chances of you getting it correct is not high, eat the type of carbs and protein you do when you diet like turkey/sweet spuds or chicken and rice cakes.



xplosivefibres said:


> 7. i have a show on the sunday as well, should i just keep the water low, sodium low and carbs high still depending on conditon?


you will have to go by how you look on sat the problem is that if you hold back on things like carbs and water to much your body will rebound and make you flood over...



xplosivefibres said:


> 8. sHOULD I RUN THE DIURETICS RIGHT THOUGH INTO THE SUNDAY TO AVOID REBOUND, SHOULD I DROP THE LASIX???


no lasix at all and just 50mg of aldactone ed from 5 days out this is all you need, you are correct aldactone does need to build up but on a few days so if you start it 5 days from your show then you will be good.

believe me diuretics can cause you more harm than good...



xplosivefibres said:


> 9. anyone done this creatine load 3 days before??


do not do this in my experiance it takes trial and error and 3days before the show is not what you want to do.

to be honest mate you are really complicating things keep it simple.

do not carb deplete on zero carbs this is overkill and again will cause more harm than good.

if you are doing 60g carbs the week before stick with that although i think this is still to low.

when you carb up eat carbs every 1hr and protein/carbs every 2hrs...

10 days out from the show raise your water to 7L per day and keep it their until 2 days before the show then drop it to 3L then the day before the show drink 1.5L and finish drinking at 4.00pm, then the day of the show sip through the day approx 1L this will help the carbs push into your muscles......

non of what i have said is set in concrete as i dont know what you will look like the day before the show.

what i suggest is to do a trial run 2 weeks before something like this.

3 days @60g carbs W/T/F

1 day at 750g Sat

1 day at 500g Sun

then on the monday and tuesday gauge how full you are this will give you an indication to how many carbs you can hold....

hope this helps mate...


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Legs stop one week before the show
> 
> depending on your bodyfat you can stop your cardio when you start to deplete
> 
> ...


Gentleman..thank you!!!

going to drop the lasix

thanks


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

if you stick to that advice from PScarb you will look great trust me paul helped with my last week and i looked the best i ever have ( thanks again paul)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no probs mate happy to help...


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

should i stop my T3s during carb deplete??/ i know to stop them for carb load


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would you stop them in carb load?? so you will benefit from maybe a possible rebound and spoil your hard work??

what you are doing mate is overthinking everything this is common for competing BB's and we have all done it but it is the way to disaster...

you carry on all thyroid meds through the show or as i said you risk a possible rebound, the only thing that you need to stop before the final week is clen and ECA as these both negativly effect carb loading....

can i ask when your show is?


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> why would you stop them in carb load?? so you will benefit from maybe a possible rebound and spoil your hard work??
> 
> what you are doing mate is overthinking everything this is common for competing BB's and we have all done it but it is the way to disaster...
> 
> ...


its 3 weeeks today mate 8th and 9th march

just a quick question you see between the sat and sunday show do i still keep water/sodium to a minimum and only top up on carbs if needed??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do not try to sodium deplete and load it will back fire...

choose foods that contain low amounts but do not be over cautious stick with Turkey/Rice cakes/Spuds/White rice....

the amount of carbs and water that you will need after the first show can only be determined once that show has finished i could not speculate on that at the moment.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Can any one give me an idea of how much the skin tightens up when you carb load??

My carbs are low now and i can see my skin is real sloppy lookin as if im holdin a lot of water especially round the abs (lower) Is this due to the fact glyvogen levels are low and the muscle is kind of empty and body fat is the main fuel being burned...

in terms of a precentage how much can the skin tighten up when the carb up process is complete??

would i be right in saying once carbs are ingested they fill the muscle with glyvogen and attract water from under the skin giving this tight look.

just out of interest what is the theory behind sodium loading, sureley if its loaded up on for 3 -4 days during carb deplete and drastically reduced during carb load does "aldosterone" not come in to play and promote reabsorbtion of sodium and thus promoting water retention.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you carb up correctly then your skin will be paper thin and very very tight which is the whole point to carb depleting and loading, how much you will tighten up i cannot say as we are all different.

Sodium ldepleting and loading in theory is a very good practice but in my experiance i have seen it mess up far to many times to risk doing it.

as long as you drop all the fat you have and make sure you dont deplete to much then carb up correctly then you will not need gimicks like sodium loading.

to be honest mate you are worring about things far to early and i can assure you if you continue to do this it will mess your head up and no amount of advice will be good enough....i can say this because i have been there far to many times to count.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

xplosivefibres said:


> *5. Once i wake up on show day and im to flat(no veins cuts e.t.c), what are my options?*
> 
> **drink more water?*


From personal experience i would say pop a couple of viagra and eat loads of sugary sweets, ie haribo mix etc


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Just an add on to this i guess, but my show is tomorrow. Now ordinarily im not big into carbs during dieting, i guess one would say fairly low all the way through, ie the most id have would be 4 x 50g cooked weight of Yams out of my 5-6meals/day.

Having done that i'd still drop to deplete and that would be down to 1-2 50g cooked weight yams as i did earlier this week. I then done a well a carb load by going a bit above the 4 x 50g yams by adding in a WMS drink and a 80g bowl of oats and a banana. Done this thursday gone and thought id blown it as as the day went on i smoothed out, BUT, during the night as i went for my numerous toilet visits i noticed my tummy was getting harder and harder and by the morning it was, well-rock hard. ( my tummy im refering to here chaps ). That being the case i decided to do a bit more carb loading on the friday as id been recommended by senior/moderator board members of here. Didn't do as much but still had more carbs than usual. Result- i was 2lb heavier today at the normal weigh in time i do of around 10am and still looked, well okay.

It appears however that it is beleived that i still needed more carbs ( others opinions-experienced one's tho ) to fill out my frame as i looked flat and didnt have the fullness they beleived i could. Recommendations followed, such as drop the protein right down and up the carbs, ie 3-400 carbs from noon onwards ( time i was given the advice ) get some good fats into the meals, natty peanut butter etc. 7pm have my last turkey meal ( ah what- i love them! ) then get 2-4 bananas down my neck with full fat cream ( freaked me out this as totally alien to me ) and then final meal a nice big rump steak with a couple of glasses of dry white wine during the course of the evening. On top of that to have 60 ml of Glycerin in warm water before bed. Led to beleive all this will fill me out ( well i certainly feel full for sure ) nicely and as the night progresses the effect will be complete, in that i will tighten uop v.nicely and the glycerin will draw the subq water into the muscle over night. Im also to have a bit of a fry up type meal, ( ive never ever had a fry up, i literally eat a good typical BB diet year round and just vary quantity with approved cheats-Asda pizza and desires when needed ( CNP Flapjacks and the like ).

Im off to bed in a mo thinking s**t have i blown it here, despite the trust me calls etc and thinking theres noway i can have a 'fry up' followed by coffee and rice cakes/peanut butter snacks till show time. I guess i'll just have to see how the night progresses and hope its like the first day carb load reaction. Apparently its to do with blood pressure getting put up to push the veins out and fill the muskles. Oh well one must try before they buy as they say.

I'll update this when i awake early as normal, just to let others know if this, shall i say blow out, the day before a show actually work.

In all honesty though when ive read other carb load advice/guidance by experienced board members from here. i've thought at the time crikey thats alot of carbs/food being crammed in the day before, so perhpas feeling this full should be the norm' and then see whats required on the day to maintain.

We'll see, atleast for me we will anyway.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Ive got sports mixtures on hand atleast and some dark chocolate. Why dark i don'y know really! Perhaps cos' i like it eh !? ha



jw007 said:


> From personal experience i would say pop a couple of viagra and eat loads of sugary sweets, ie haribo mix etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS what you have described is a type of fat loading i have done it and as long as you cut your water hours before you start to eat fry ups you should be fine.

if you wake up in the morning and you can pull the skin around your abs out by more than an inch you are still flat and need more carbs and some water...

i am at home until 10ish when i will be going to the gym drop me a PM if you are worried


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Guess---doing that right now mate.



Pscarb said:


> BRABUS what you have described is a type of fat loading i have done it and as long as you cut your water hours before you start to eat fry ups you should be fine.
> 
> if you wake up in the morning and you can pull the skin around your abs out by more than an inch you are still flat and need more carbs and some water...
> 
> i am at home until 10ish when i will be going to the gym drop me a PM if you are worried


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Well, heres a quick update as promised to assist in others who have queries and doubts etc, although a day late ie the day after the competition.

I done as advised in paragraph 3 below and as the night progressed, getting up for numerous pee's and i have to be blunt here, a couple of number 2's to which wasn't the norm' for me, i awoke as normal veiny, striated outer quads,pec's, tight deep intercostals etcetc, i think you get the picture---i hadn't blown it. Having since spoke to a few people who know me its been commented that yeh i get/got in shape fine but something wasn't quite right. Most of them weren't experienced to conclude that as being flat, and the ones that were couldn't get though to me as Me i confused being full as feeling fat, although when i was depleted the skin on my stomach, lower inparticular was loose which to me made me still feel im carrying fat, dohh!

What i realised that following morning as i had on the carb load trail mentioned ( albeit they were really just carbs then ) was that although i felt full, food wise, the skin on my staomach was tighter and when i pumped/flexed the veins seemed better and some bodyparts actually looked more volumous ( is that a word?? ).

Now i still had the morning to endure as advised so because what i'd done hadn't blown it i decided to continue on the path and although not a fry up i had about 100g Rump ( i was to eat the fat around it too, but that was just to much for me ) 2 rashers back bacon, tomato and HP sauce splodge. Sprinked over the top i had dry oats ( about 30g ), its something i like adding to food. All washed down with a large glass of dry white. This was about 6AM too!! I followed this with a half hour kip waiting for the family to get up. At about 8am i had a check in mirror after the kip and got quite a surprise, i had even more veins running through my chest,shoulder, abs, legs. I just had to maintain it hopefully. For the remainder of the morning i nibbled on Natural peanut butter mixed with Jam and a few rice cakes and also had 2 bananas and 100g of turkey. Then as the judging approached i had a little chocolate. Must admit at times i thought id had to much as felt bit sick, physiacally and mentally as i began playing mind games thinking all this dieting and then boom, **** food to often to much as was thinking i didnt need all that.

However it seemed to of worked as when i was getting tanned up i was getting positive comments of looking full.

I had a line up of a tough 8 in the Novice North Britain and No 2 came No 2, ie 2nd place--yep i got 2nd. Apparently it was a very close call for 1st, but we had different physiques. After the judging positive comments came but from those i spoke too, audience and my line up, couldnt really say who as it was a ood line up--well i like to beleive it was.

So there you go, thats what i done and i hope it helps others with questions and doubts and such like. It was a gamble and i feel it paid off. But to put a spanner in the works, if i hadn't done any of that would i of won---Nah. I certainly wasn't worse than had been and i did get the fullness i was told/appeared i needed. Job Done!!

Ive now had my crappy post show food, had enough already, and now just want my turkey and yams again. Yum. Im going to give this carb cycling ago that ive come across on this board. I guess i done something in away of that, in that if i was out on a Saturday night id lower my carbs that day and then mainly protein on the Sunday, But there wasn't anything structured as laid in in the carb cycling articles.

Im rambling so i'll go.

Brabus

 :bounce:



BRABUS said:


> Just an add on to this i guess, but my show is tomorrow. Now ordinarily im not big into carbs during dieting, i guess one would say fairly low all the way through, ie the most id have would be 4 x 50g cooked weight of Yams out of my 5-6meals/day.
> 
> Having done that i'd still drop to deplete and that would be down to 1-2 50g cooked weight yams as i did earlier this week. I then done a well a carb load by going a bit above the 4 x 50g yams by adding in a WMS drink and a 80g bowl of oats and a banana. Done this thursday gone and thought id blown it as as the day went on i smoothed out, BUT, during the night as i went for my numerous toilet visits i noticed my tummy was getting harder and harder and by the morning it was, well-rock hard. ( my tummy im refering to here chaps ). That being the case i decided to do a bit more carb loading on the friday as id been recommended by senior/moderator board members of here. Didn't do as much but still had more carbs than usual. Result- i was 2lb heavier today at the normal weigh in time i do of around 10am and still looked, well okay.
> 
> ...


----------

